
Martin Fleischmann, Cold Fusion Seeker, Dies at 85 - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/12/science/martin-fleischmann-cold-fusion-seeker-dies-at-85.html?_r=1&hp
======
tokenadult
Skeptic magazine's online site keeps an interesting directory of articles on
cold fusion claims,

<http://www.skeptic.com/tag/cold-fusion/>

and it is important to check those before being fooled by the next generation
of cold fusion "researchers." If such a process actually existed in
practically usable form, yielding more net energy than the process needed to
control and harness the reaction, we would all be happy, but so far no one has
demonstrated any form of cold fusion with a rigorous test.

The University of Google will teach you that lots and lots of people who
aren't familiar with the scientific method

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

have made claims over the last three decades about nuclear fusion reactions at
"low" temperatures, but all of those claims have fizzled out for lack of
replication. The cheap way to generate electricity today is to burn natural
gas to spin a turbine. For the moment, there is no credible prospect for cold
fusion, however much we might desire the facts of science to be otherwise.

------
suprgeek
Though "Cold Fusion" has become such a negative "career killer" term, there is
definitely something interesting going on in that space with Palladium, heavy-
water and non-chemical reactions. A few brave souls[1] have pretty much
endangered their respectable careers to investigate further why there is
anomalous production of heat and Neutrons in some cases and not in others.

Many people are quick to dismiss it and claim it as Quackery. However
Fleischmann deserves at least some credit for bringing this phenomenon into
the mainstream. Though his grandiose claims might have done irreparable harm
to the cause of on-going experimentation.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_McKubre>

------
guscost
Allegedly, the Rossi eCat is already being sold to business customers, the
results from the latest planned demonstration at the University of Bologna
will be published at the end of the year, and we will be able to buy our own
consumer devices in American hardware stores next year. Why not mention or
link to any of these claims? On second thought, don't answer that...

[http://www.freeenergysystems.com/Andrea_Rossi_Discusses_The_...](http://www.freeenergysystems.com/Andrea_Rossi_Discusses_The_E-
Cat_Part_2/)

~~~
powera
Because as there's no evidence (and since all your claims are "allegedly",
there's no way to reproduce this or to explain how it behaves, and this quote
from the Wikipedia article: "Typically during demonstrations the device is
covered up.") it's not at all credible, and certainly not worthy of the New
York Times.

~~~
guscost
So why did they link to a mediocre-to-downright-hostile LENR blog instead of
one with up-to-date news?

<http://www.newenergytimes.com/>

------
klenwell
"Martin Fleischmann made the greatest discovery since fire..."

An interesting recap of the recent history and current state of cold
fusion/nuclear effect research.

~~~
nessus42
"That is how Dr. Fleischmann might have liked his obituary to read."

